# I've attained the next tier of domination



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I was at work yesterday, and my wife said I needed to look at the security cameras. She said that someone was walking around in our yard, so I pulled it up. While we were on the phone, she started laughing, and I said, "What's funny?" She was laughing when she said, "You're not going to believe who it is. He called TruGreen." She was referring to our neighbor who has constantly declined my offers to help, and showed utter disrespect to us last year by causing a huge amount of litter from fireworks that hit our house, littered the back yard, got crap on our vehicle and stained our liner in our pool. When I went to talk to him about it, his response was, "You should'a prepared." He has basically been a pretentious jerk.

I'm ready for Spring! :twisted: :twisted:

https://youtu.be/SulAt-5yjtw


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

"Trashley"  I take it one of the owners is Ashley?


----------

